# Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2010)

*Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]


----------



## xeonsys (26. Juni 2010)

*Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

sehe ich da das finale cover der pcgh08/2010?


----------



## xeonsys (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*



xeonsys schrieb:


> sehe ich da das finale cover der pcgh08/2010?



sehe gerade das es wohl  09/2010  ist.



> Jetzt vorbestellen! PCGH Premium 09/2010 mit 3D-Brille - Bildergalerie - 2010/06/T_te_PCGH.jpg - Vollbild


----------



## jobo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Das ist supi, das hatte gefehlt! 

Wenn das abgebildete Cover das der neuen Ausgabe sein sollte wäre es super genial, es gefällt mir sehr!

Es muss schon fast das Cover der 08/10 sein, da traditiongetreu das Kühlungsspezial beworden wird!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Ich hab selbst ein Abo und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 

Der Inhalt der Zeitschrift ist um einiges besser und informativer als das was hier auf der Website steht. Bei manchen Ausgaben stört mich aber der geringe Umfang. Da ist man dann nach 3h mit jedem einzelnen Artikel durch.


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Jep. Bin auch mit meinem Abo zufrieden (habe nur Magazin).
Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## Dirksen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

ich weiß es ist ein bisschen OT:
aber mein Roccat Kave, welches ich als Prämie für ein 2 Jahres Abo bekommen habe gibt langsam den geist auf (nach 3 monaten !!!!).
Ich frage mich jetzt gibt es eine garantie auf prämien???


----------



## megalutscher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

hallo

ich war auch mal abokunde und kann diese aktion fuer das magazin nachvollziehen. ich war es leid das pcgh nix neues mehr hatte in den heften und das netz meistens. 2 wochen vorraus war.

ich habe lieber ein heft in der hand, was zum nachschlagen usw. ist jeden einzelnen ueberlassen

ich denk mal die abozahlen sind stark gesunken von daher diese aboloesung.


----------



## jobo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Ich kann nur jedem der noch kein Abo hat dazu raten. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 
Ich freue mich schon die ganze Woche darauf dass am Freitag oder Samstag die neu PCGH im Briefkasten liegt. Ich stehe sogar extra früher auf. 
Ist schon cool wenn man von andern Mittwochs hört: ich hab die ganz neu PCGH und dann entgegen kann dass ich die schon ne halbe Woche hab und auch noch billiger!!! 
Man bekommt dann klarerweise alle Hefte ohne Versandkosten und kann auch alles von Computec(PCG, PCA,Games Aktuell...) versandkostenfrei bestellen und bekommt auch auf einige Hefe(nicht nur PCGH) viel Rabatt. 

Also Leute holt euch ein Abo!!!


----------



## JTRch (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Weiss jemand wer euer Abopartner in der Schweiz ist? Deutsche Hefte in der Schweiz zu abonnieren ist immer so eine Sache.


----------



## Razor2408 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Ich bin noch am Überlegen ...


----------



## fosi1978 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

@PCGH

Ich würde ja gerne abonnieren (Luxemburg), aber egal ob Magazin, DVD oder Premium immer die gleiche Mitteilung: "Es sind keine zur Auswahl passenden Produkte vorhanden."


----------



## apostoli (25. August 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Ich abboniere seit 5 Jahren... Da gibt es nichts zu überlegen


----------



## Asdener (27. August 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Kann man von Österreich aus Abonieren?


----------



## Razor2408 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Natürlich, gibt alle Optionen auch für Österreich.


----------



## New-Bee (9. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

hey,
ich habe am 3. Spetember ein MiniAbo abgeschlossen.
jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich die aktuelle Ausgabe mit Teil 2 des Graka-Auartetts bekomme oder erst ab der nächsten?
Gruß


----------



## mitek (9. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man so ein Abo kündigen kann. Ich hab seit Jahren ein Abo (angefangen mit dem 2 Jahres-Abonement) und seitdem verlängert es sich immer weiter, ich finde aber nichts, wie ich kündigen kann (keine Abonement-Nr. oder sowas und eine Adresse für das Einschreiben). Weiß wer Rat? 

Gruß


----------



## Tigris (9. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Bekommt man die PCGH im Abo eigentlich eingeschweißt geliefert? Hatte mal ne andere Zeitschrift abonniert, die immer total zerfleddert und durchnässt ankam. War ein Mitgrund der Kündigung.


----------



## mitek (9. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Ja bekommst du.

Gruß


----------



## Tigris (9. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Ok, danke! Ich glaube ich werde demnächst auch ein Abo bei euch abschließen.


----------



## plusminus (19. September 2010)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: PCGH-Abo jetzt ohne Risiko abschließen und von den Vorteilen profitieren [Anzeige]*

Wohl eher kein Abo da die Druckqualität und Artikel sowie Kommentare die sich auf Grafikkarten,Grafikkartenzubehör ( Kühler,usw...) Notebooks,optische Laufwerke und teilweise CPU,s gegen über früheren Ausgaben ( so ab 2008 ) stark nachgelassen hat.


----------

